
Using Micro-Optimizations (Improving TCL Core Performance) - vasili111
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJrsl3fHQ74
======
dalke
This is Richard Hipp's presentation (of SQLite fame) at EuroTCL 2016. They
"more than doubled the performance of SQLite using microoptimizations of the
underlying C code". The same methods can be applied to Tcl.

